# I got my first book published!



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

So after 2 years of dealing with publishers and what not, I finally have copies of my book in hand! So super excited and they are already flying off as soon as I get them in. They will be available for stores to buy them as of February 4th, but, being the author I get I buy prerelease copies and like I said, they are flying, and the publishers have already started talking about doing more!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!!! :fireworks: how exciting is that?!?!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh...and how do WE order autographed copies??? Looks like something I could give to my grandbabies....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is so cool.....I will watch for the book!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That sounds wonderful.

My daughter is becoming a elementary teacher, she just might like this for the kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :stars: How great!! Congrats!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats! I agree that there should be some autographed copies available for sale. What age range is this aimed for? I have two of my cousins little ones in mind.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that's SUPER, congrats!!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol. The age range is like 2-6. If you'd like to order one, message me. I'll see about getting one for you.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I got my book!!! It is super cute!! Can't wait to read it to my grandkids...but...I'm thinking it will stay at Oma's house and they can read it when they come here. Even my 12 yr old daughter thought it was cute.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

How wonderful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol. Glad y'all enjoyed it


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

kccjer said:


> I got my book!!! It is super cute!! Can't wait to read it to my grandkids...but...I'm thinking it will stay at Oma's house and they can read it when they come here. Even my 12 yr old daughter thought it was cute.


Your OMA too!!!! My mom is too and I have never heard another grandma called that lol. Congrats on your book too!!! I'm gonna be going to the book store to get one when it comes out too!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Your OMA too!!!! My mom is too and I have never heard another grandma called that lol. !


Yep. Comes from living in Germany. That's German for grandma and hubby is Opa.


----------



## shaunerna (Jul 2, 2013)

In South Africa in Afrikaans Ouma is grandma and Oupa is grandfather...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How awesome is that! It looks really cute!


----------

